# Willow and Lassie Have just been adopted.



## Gini (Dec 7, 2006)

Wanted to let everyone know Willow and Lassie are going to Texas to live with Jess and

his family. Jess adopted AZ Sunny and they be will going down there in warm Texas.

THANK YOU JESS!!


----------



## stanlee (Dec 7, 2006)

:aktion033:

Way to go Jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A BIG THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyone else have a little room in there barn for the other 3????????????

I saw them on Tuesday and they are CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.E.F. (Dec 7, 2006)

Gini said:


> Wanted to let everyone know Willow and Lassie are going to Texas to live with Jess and
> 
> his family. Jess adopted AZ Sunny and they will going down there.
> 
> THANK YOU JESS!!




:aktion033: :saludando: :bgrin We can hardly wait. If you have any ideas on how to contain the excitement let me know.. We wish they were here already. Eddie is showing off the pictures to his co-workers and Shirley now has 2 more Grandkids to spoil. Me I wont spoil them much... Thanks Chance Mini Horse Rescue and you Gini for these little ones.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 7, 2006)

: I am so glad they found great home.Enjoy them each and everyday.



:

MELISSA


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 7, 2006)

:aktion033: Congratulations they are just so darn cute!



:


----------



## Devon (Dec 7, 2006)

Glad they found a home!!



:



:


----------

